# W8 Bolt Pattern/Passat-Jetta Offset



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

Ok, quick probably easy question, but I couldn't find anything on "W8" searching







I highly doubt they are any different, but I want to make sure before I post them for sale. What I have is 4 new 18" Vw BBS wheels for the W8. I'm fairly sure it is the same bolt pattern as the Passat and Jetta's, but I haven't had time to verify yet. I am also wondering of the offset. The wheels are ET37. I'm sure this would work on a Mk3, but I don't know alot about the Mk4's and Passat's as far as this goes. 
I would just like to know what all these would fit before I post them for sale, as I'm sure I'll have people asking me. Thanks in advance,


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: W8 Bolt Pattern/Passat-Jetta Offset (73Thing)*

Surely someone knows...


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: W8 Bolt Pattern/Passat-Jetta Offset (73Thing)*

Passats have a 5x112 bolt pattern while Golfs/Jettas have a 5x100 bolt pattern.
The MK3 has a 4x100 unless it is a VR6 which in that case would be 5x100.
The Passat wheels will not fit the Jetta/Golf unfortunately.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: W8 Bolt Pattern/Passat-Jetta Offset (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_Passats have a 5x112 bolt pattern while Golfs/Jettas have a 5x100 bolt pattern.
The MK3 has a 4x100 unless it is a VR6 which in that case would be 5x100.
The Passat wheels will not fit the Jetta/Golf unfortunately. 

DOH! That's what I was afraid of. Audi shares the same 5x112 as well right? I just don't see a big market in Passat only wheels....hopefully I'm wrong....


----------

